# Card running x1 in x16 slot?



## Chip Geek (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a 8800 GTS 512 (G92) running in a Gigabyte P35-DQ6 and GPU-Z says it's running in x1 mode in an x16 slot.  Can someone please tell me how to correct this?  Newest drivers (190.38)

- Dan


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

Chip Geek said:


> I have a 8800 GTS 512 (G92) running in a Gigabyte P35-DQ6 and GPU-Z says it's running in x1 mode in an x16 slot.  Can someone please tell me how to correct this?  Newest drivers (190.38)
> 
> - Dan


Acrtually, what I would like to know is if it is even possible that my card is running in x1 mode instead of x16 mode.  Or perhaps GPU-Z has truncated the "@ x16" to "@ x1" when displaying it?  Is there a performance test I could run to verify how many PCI lanes are being used?

- Dan


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2009)

Check the motherboard manual to see what slots have how many electrical links.

Just looking at their site, it says: 2 PCI Express X16 slot(x16, x4).

You can get the English manual for the board from here:
http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/Manual_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Manual&FileID=17951

Make sure the card is in the x16 slot.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

Is this in the first or second PCI express slot?  P35 boards can only allocate x1 or x4 lanes to the second PCI-E slot.  Your card is definitely in X1 mode, GPU-Z doesn't truncate numbers like that.  Try running the 3DMark06 benchmark.  To predict what your computer would approximately get a x16, I'm going to need you to enter your system specs here.


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

*Card in x16 slot*



[Ion] said:


> Is this in the first or second PCI express slot?  P35 boards can only allocate x1 or x4 lanes to the second PCI-E slot.  Your card is definitely in X1 mode, GPU-Z doesn't truncate numbers like that.  Try running the 3DMark06 benchmark.  To predict what your computer would approximately get a x16, I'm going to need you to enter your system specs here.


Thank you both for the help.    I realize nobody here knows me yet but I'm not really than much of a noob.    My video card is plugged into the x16 slot (the top one closest to the CPU).  I don't think it is possible to have the x16 slot running in x1 mode but I am no expert on that so I thought I'd ask here.  That is why I was wondering if it might be a GPU-Z bug chopping off the "6" at the end.  

I have updated my system specs and will run the benchmark later today.  Thanks again.

- Dan

Edit: Oops - System specs are now visible (accidentally left "hidden").  I am also a TPU F@H cruncher.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 17, 2009)

Reseat the card and see if that corrects the issue.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 17, 2009)

+1, Reseat the card.  All it takes is one "pin" to be not seated correctlty and your at 1x or 8x.


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re-seat = no good.*

Thanks guys but re-seating the card made no difference.  I will try it a few more times to be sure.

I was wondering, when GPU-Z computes the Pixel Fillrate (10.8 GPixels/s) and Texture Fillrate (43.2 GTexels/s) does it compute this for theoretical rates based on GPU type and GPU clock rates or does it have a way to actually measure the values (like CPU-Z does for the actual CPU clock rate).

Edit: Or better yet:  How does GPU-Z determine the PCI-E lane count?  (x16 / x8 / x4 / x1)


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re-seat = GOOD!!!*

Thanks guys!    Another re-seat now shows x16!   

Now I should be able to crunch 16x more work units every day!  (Just kidding.  I know this will make only a relatively small difference.  Something like 1% to 50%, not 1600%.)  Now this makes me wonder how long this has been bad...


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 17, 2009)

maybe some dust got inside  .. got to love that gpu-z tool


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> maybe some dust got inside  .. got to love that gpu-z tool


Yes - GPU-Z is a great tool!  

When inserting the card for the last time, I pressed it a little extra and got a little "click" I didn't hear before.  Maybe that was the locking pin that holds down the end of the connector nearest the front?  I am usually good about that sort of thing but obviously blew it this time.


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah it was the locking pin,, sometimes u have to be rough with some pc componentsgot to give them that kick, or push


----------



## theorw (Oct 17, 2009)

Chip Geek said:


> Something like 1% to 50%, not 1600%.)


Actually @1X the game becomes croppy and unplayable,thats when i had this problem anyway...


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

theorw said:


> Actually @1X the game becomes croppy and unplayable,thats when i had this problem anyway...


I don't play games very often - this is a (mostly) dedicated Folding@Home & BOINC crunching machine.  So I couldn't easily tell if it was x1 or not.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

Glad you got it resolved.  That 8800GTS should be good for about 6K PPD in F@H.  Would you be interested in running WCG on the E6750?  It should be good for 800-900 BOINC PPD (6K WCG PPD).  If you are interested, PM me if you need any help getting WCG set up.


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Glad you got it resolved.  That 8800GTS should be good for about 6K PPD in F@H.  Would you be interested in running WCG on the E6750?  It should be good for 800-900 BOINC PPD (6K WCG PPD).  If you are interested, PM me if you need any help getting WCG set up.


I've been running BOINC (WCG since 2007 & Rosetta since 2005; almost 3M points) in all my CPUs at home, my office and my wife's office.  My best GPUs have been running F@H (team TPU! - currently 6th on team) and I was getting 5K to 6K PPD for this GPU.  But I decided to temporarily take this GPU over to GPUGRID as an experiment.  

I just bought some new machines (C2D E5200 OC to 3.6 GHz) for my wife's office and because of the great GPUGRID results, have decided to get GTS 250's for those machines to run GPUGRID (and BOINC WCG, Rosetta, POEM@Home, proteins@home).  I'll let the wife's office pay the electric bill on those!!!   

Hmmm... I just re-read your message.  Is there a way to do WCG that is not BOINC???  Or are you saying WCG has another point system in addition to BOINC points?


[Ion] said:


> It should be good for 800-900 BOINC PPD (6K WCG PPD).



(Sorry but BOINC points are currently not with team TPU, only my F@H points.)


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

(There is a missing reply before this one...)
My reply was moderated?  The message flashed up too fast for me to read it...

Edit:  Seems like my replies got deleted -or- the moderators are busy.  (Or maybe they have a life and aren't stuck in the forum during the weekend!  )  Anyway I was trying to say this:


I have been running all my CPUs (home, office, wife's office) on BOINC for a few years.  Rosetta since 2005, WCG since 2007, other projects earlier.  I started with pre-BOINC SETI@home way back in the last century.    I was getting 5K to 6K on this GPU for F@H but have temporarily switched to GPUGRID (BOINC) as an experiment.  As a result, I am buying GTS 250 cards for some new computers at my wife's office and will run GPUGRID on those.

RATS - The x1 PCI-E problem is BACK!  For the ONE time I got x16, I ran 3Dmark06 and got 13451 then I rebooted and when I re-ran it, I got 5754?  What the...???  Checked GPU-Z and saw the x1 again.  I have tried re-seating the card a half-dozen times and am still getting x1.    I'm beginning to wonder if it's the MB.  It does have a problem with the USB ports not working.  Maybe whatever took them out (static shock??) also made the PCI-E interface bad somehow.  I know that's a long shot, but it's the only thing I can think of so far.  After the new machines come online for crunching, I will take this one down and replace the MB.

Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Glad you got it resolved.  That 8800GTS should be good for about 6K PPD in F@H.  Would you be interested in running WCG on the E6750?  It should be good for 800-900 BOINC PPD (6K WCG PPD).  If you are interested, PM me if you need any help getting WCG set up.


Uugh - some of my posts have been moderated and have not shown up yet although I don't know why.  Here's an attempt at an abbreviated one:

RATS - The x1 PCI-E problem is BACK!  For the ONE time I got x16, I ran 3Dmark06 and got 13451 then I rebooted and when I re-ran it, I got 5754?  What the...???  Checked GPU-Z and saw the x1 again.  I have tried re-seating the card a half-dozen times and am still getting x1.    I'm beginning to wonder if it's the MB.  It does have a problem with the USB ports not working.  Maybe whatever took them out (static shock??) also made the PCI-E interface bad somehow. I know it's a long shot, but it's all I can think of so far.  After the new machines come online for crunching, I will take this one down and replace the MB.


----------



## Chip Geek (Oct 19, 2009)

Just in case anyone else runs into this...

As a temporary work-around, I decided to switch my video card to the x4 slot (x16 physical, x4 electrical) to see what performance I get with 3Dmark06.

 x1 =  5754
 x4 = 10228
x16 = 13451   (When I was lucky enough to get it to run in the x16 slot)

So, I'll be running at x4 until I can get the MB replaced.


----------

